
Computer Show - jakewalker
http://computer.show/
======
mrspeaker
Ha, made me smile! But the whole time I was secretly thinking, "'Look Around
You' did it better" ;)
[http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81062245/](http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81062245/)

------
peterkelly
For those who haven't seen it, here's the original, starring Stewart Cheifet
and Gary Kildall:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpXnqBfgvPM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpXnqBfgvPM)

~~~
broabprobe
the whole show is on the Internet Archive,
[https://archive.org/details/computerchronicles](https://archive.org/details/computerchronicles)

------
calebm
Sandwich Video is ridiculously prolific.

~~~
riebschlager
No doubt. Adam Lisagor is really great at what he does. I first learned about
him on a podcast he did years ago with Merlin Mann and Scott Simpson, "You
Look Nice Today". It's _really_ funny.

[http://youlooknicetoday.com/](http://youlooknicetoday.com/)

------
adam12
I thought this was for real up until he showed Sheri his painting.

------
ChrisArchitect
wwweird. Expected actual retro topics/old computers/software whatever. This is
startups talking about their products, while wearing goodwill clothing.

~~~
dogma1138
Well compared the most of the current chic apple commercial music videos that
most start up choose produce where everything is magical this was quite
entertaining and refreshing.

And surprisingly informative when it comes to what they actually do and how
does their service works which is more than I can say about half of those
start up videos since besides dazzling you with all the music and the stop
motion drawings they rarely actually end up explaining what they do.

